# Archäologie 450+



## Krypterian (13. Dezember 2010)

Moin moin, hab mich seit cata release damit beschäftigt Archäologie zu skillen und bin nun auf 450 angekommen (sprich 450/525) Jetzt frag ich mich: Wohin jetzt?! Die Guides sagen alle Ab nach Uldum, aber in Uldum sind keine Grabstätten auf der Karte markiert -.- Und jo... muss ich da erst eine Quest machen um die Grabstätten in Uldum freizuschalten? Erst lvl 85 erreichen (bin 84)? oder erst skill 525 erreichen in nordend usw. ? Oder was muss ich sonst machen? Weiss da zufälligerweise wer bescheid? (: Nun ja, bin dankbar für jede Hilfe (: mvg, Krypterian...


----------



## Meveda (13. Dezember 2010)

ich selbst bin zwar noch lange nicht soweit aber mach mal noch die vorhandenen stellen in nordend weg vlt erscheinen die neuen stellen dann in der altn welt  wäre ein versuch wert


----------



## Nexus.X (13. Dezember 2010)

Da es wohl nur 4 Ausgrabungsorte pro Kontinent gibt, nehme ich stark an, dass du einfach solang in Kalimdor graben musst, bis der Spot in Uldum auftaucht.


----------



## Snowhawk (14. Dezember 2010)

rischtisch


----------



## Krypterian (14. Dezember 2010)

Aber das ist doch kacke -.- was soll ich mit dem ganzen nachtelfen/zwergen/troll usw. kram? xD


----------



## Mortamor (14. Dezember 2010)

Hast du schon den Fossilen Raptor?
Das Jungtier?
Die Erfolge für Zwerge/Nachtelfen/Trolle?
Alle anderen coolen Sachen von diesen Rassen?

Ich denke, darum geht es doch bei der Archäologie: nette Gimmiks und Erfolge und nicht um Skill 525.


----------



## Hoschie78 (15. Dezember 2010)

Nexus.X schrieb:


> Da es wohl nur 4 Ausgrabungsorte pro Kontinent gibt, nehme ich stark an, dass du einfach solang in Kalimdor graben musst, bis der Spot in Uldum auftaucht.


So schauts aus!
Uldum wird einfach zu den östlichen Königreichen hinzugezählt und es ist also Zufall, ob dort nun ne Ausgrabungsstätte spawnt oder nicht.
Wenn dies der Fall ist, direkt hin !
Wird auf jeden Fall ne seeeehr aufwändige Geschichte, aber mal im Ernst, dafür is der Beruf doch gedacht.....sich lange damit beschäftigen, um dann im Endeffekt coole Sachen abzustauben (mit Glück)


----------



## Snowhawk (16. Dezember 2010)

Seit wann ist Uldum  östlichen Königreichen


----------

